# Free Presenter Countdown Timer Software



## 00AVD (Sep 7, 2007)

I recently wrote a freeware application and would like to share it with you. It is an on-screen timer for TV, theatre, school or corporate use. Basically, it has a settable time to count down from (or up to) and a warning time at which to change colour. You can also open a second (resizable) window to push onto a second monitor that just contains the countdown so the user interface is not seen.

The warning time can be altered even while the time is running. The window positions and sizes are saved in an ini file along with the timer start count and warning period, etc. There are also options for changing the font, font size, window style, etc. You can check it out here. Feedback and feature suggestions are welcomed.
http://www.audiovisualdevices.com.au/software/timer/


----------



## Van (Sep 8, 2007)

Neat Idea!I'll forward your link to some freinds of mine at Nike.


----------



## kwotipka (Sep 28, 2007)

EXCELLENT piece of software. I look forward to using it.

kw


----------



## arttd (Jun 11, 2010)

This is a great little app! Been using it alot lately. I'd love to see the ability to select a specific date/time to count down *to* in a later version. Any chance of that?


----------



## 00AVD (Jun 11, 2010)

Incorporating a date as well would mean some major changes to the interface. I'll keep your idea in mind though. Should the time over 24 hours be displayed as days + hours?


----------



## lill (Jul 17, 2010)

Beautiful application...

Has all the function you need in a live presenter event.

One thing I would wish for is to have a circle that has the same color as the text and its get smaller and smaller...

I have added a picture from a event that has this in there own application... and it's a good why to present the time used and whats left of it...


----------



## 00AVD (Jul 17, 2010)

Sounds interesting. I'll look into it.


----------



## ChubRock (Jul 17, 2010)

When will the Mac version be ready for download?


----------



## 00AVD (Jul 17, 2010)

Some time after you buy me a Mac and the required software development tools?

For the progress circle, I've had a quick look and it seems easy enough. Stay tuned.


----------



## 00AVD (Jul 25, 2010)

You can try the beta version of the new "pie chart" (what else to call it - PacMan?) feature here.

It works, but I still have to work on the horizontal positioning of the chart and text. Your feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## lill (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi

It looks nice, it would be nice if it was possible to remove the thin line of the circule, and one feature might be to have as a option to have the circule also flash when the
text is flashing...

The circule is gone, if you use Count down (T + to Tmin) and the time is up, it would be nice to have the circule to be filled more and more as the time goes...

The circule is to small in a full window, add a option on size ?


Your software is really good, and your are doing a good job !


----------



## 00AVD (Jul 25, 2010)

lill said:


> It looks nice, it would be nice if it was possible to remove the thin line of the circule.


I did look at that, but hadn't decided to show or hide it. Could be added as an option.


lill said:


> One feature might be to have as a option to have the circule also flash when the text is flashing...


Could also be added as an option.


lill said:


> The circule is gone, if you use Count down (T + to Tmin) and the time is up, it would be nice to have the circule to be filled more and more as the time goes...


I did try this at one stage, but will have to see what's possible.


lill said:


> The circule is to small in a full window, add a option on size ?


The circle currently resizes with text. I am going to look at some options for size and postion of the pie.


----------



## KyleRobbertze (May 7, 2011)

Very useful piece of software! Thanks


----------



## samhorne (May 30, 2012)

Okay, I figured it out. I have a few requests:
1. I would like to be able to set maybe 5 or so preset messages.
2. I don't like how the messages are limited to 10 seconds. I want to control when the message appears and disappears.
Thank you so much!
I love this software.

-Sam


----------

